# I cans pull!



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

So FINALLY hooked Combat up and........he did GREAT! other than wanting to eat the leash and the training harness fitting a little weird (I think that is my fault though...the thing in confusing) he towed that drag sled across the yard like a champ! So here's a few photos!

PS-we have a 6month weight of 31lbs

Orange is so my color!
































































Good form!
























Good boy!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Go Combat!!! I hope to get these pups pullin over here but just can't seem to get my ass in gear...haha. I spent all my harness money on a slat mill too. LOL Nice sled P.S. looks kinda like the grilleguard on our truck...haha


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

psst psst... Christy , it's empty. There's no weight on there. LOL just kidding little combat getting his paws wet in the world of weight pulling. How exciting! What a savage! Great work SYK! Where'd you get that purdy sled?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

lol that empty sled weighs about 30lbs on its own so its just enough, it does have a center pole you can screw into it and put bench weights on it as he adjusts to it.

I get ALL my pull gear from this place

Welcome to Tablerock APBTs and Harnesses!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

YaY! Combat !! You pull that sled .. Looks like he had fun


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Whooo! Go dude! haha He is so cute. Growing up


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Pull it Combat*

Go Combat, he looks like he's gonna love it. The sled looks really cool too, im lookin at something like that in the near future. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Good deal!! Keep up the good work


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

awww combat! good boy for his first day


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Combat looks like he's enjoying himself!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awewwwwww look at that little stud muffin  kenya likes to chew leashes as well... i cant help but laugh sometimes.... cant wait to see him pull some more!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww thats awsome, look at him go!!


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

too cute !


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Sweet! Great job with him!

PS - your hair is getting really long


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

WTG Combat


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Combat sure does look like he was having fun with mamma!

FYI..sled weighs 14Pounds, but has a drag weight of close to 30Pounds like Christy said.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

nice plug sara! lol


----------

